# Cheesy Salsa-Chicken Bake



## luckytrim (Feb 27, 2011)

Cheesy Salsa-Chicken Bake

2 TBL Olive Oil
1 lb. Skinless, Boneless Chicken Breasts
Salt & Fresh Cracked Black Pepper, to taste
1 (4 oz.) can sliced mild green Chili's (drained), divided
1 recipe Corn Salsa (recipe follows)
8 oz. Shredded Cheese (Three-cheese or Mexican Blend)

Pre-heat oven to 350..

Heat oil in a non-stick skillet ; rinse chicken breasts and pat dry.  Season 
breasts on both sides with the salt and pepper. Brown chicken on both sides, about two minutes per side.

Spread 1/2 cup (more or less) of the Salsa over the bottom of a 9X13" 
oven-safe casserole dish.  Lay the breasts side-by-side in the dish.  Cover 
liberally with 1 1/2 cups of the Salsa.   Bake, uncovered, for 20-25 
minutes.
Remove from oven and top with the cheese. Arrange Three-fourths of the 
Jalapeno slices on top of the cheese.  Return to the oven and bake another 
5-10 minutes, or until the cheese is melted and bubbly and peppers are 
heated through.
After plating, arrange the balance of the Jalapeno slices on top .
Heat the balance of the Corn Salsa in the Microwave and offer with the 
Chicken Breasts.

Option;
Top the dish with crushed Corn Chips or Taco Chips just before serving.

Corn Salsa
2 c. frozen corn kernels, thawed
1/3 c. chopped purple onion
1/4 c. chopped red bell pepper
3 TBL chopped fresh cilantro
2 TBL fresh lime juice
1 to 2 TBL finely chopped Jalapeno 
1/2 tsp. salt

Combine  all ingredients in a small stainless steel mixing bowl. Cover and  refrigerate for 2 to 4 hours. Remove from refrigerator about 30 minutes  before using. 
Makes about 3 cups


----------



## CraigC (Feb 27, 2011)

Looks nice and gooey. Bet you could cut the chicken into 1/2"-3/4" chunks, do the recipe and "poor" it over corn chips to make nachos or spread it out on a serving platter and let folks tear pieces of warm tortilla and use them to "grab" up the gooey stuff.

Craig


----------



## Alix (Feb 27, 2011)

LT, that looks lovely. I'm going to give that a try this week.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Feb 27, 2011)

Copy and paste, that looks really good!


----------

